
Major Flood Coming Down the Mississippi River - jackowayed
http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/05/08/michael-bays-scenario/
======
ggchappell
+1 for a mention of McPhee and _The Control of Nature_. Awesome book. And it's
just a fascinating fact, I think, that the Mississippi "wants" to do a major
reroute. I had lots of fun maybe 1.5 decades ago poking around the Old River
Control Structures and taking photographs, until a guard chased me away. (If I
did that these days, I'd probably be flown to some Undisclosed Location &
tortured; alas for my country ....)

In any case, I'm definitely going to be keeping an eye on that Natchez gauge
link during the next couple of days.

